# Hugs from afar. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I shared this photo on FB this wk. Our wifi is spotty but once in a while we score! We are trying to keep up w/SM but it isn't easy. If I don't respond to something please don't take it personally. I will be in Vienna in 10 days & things will get better. Until then, feel our love.:wub:
This finally posted after 3 tries! :smpullhair: but totally worth it!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So sweet, I think she is very comfy there. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable...enjoy your holiday, Sandi. xx


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohh how sweet that is.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Sandi, have a great trip! Lisi looks very content. And precious!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope that you are enjoying your trip Sandi and thanks for posting that adorable picture of Lisi!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Look at that precious little face. Lisi looks so adorable. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sweet. As you know I'm so happy that things are well with you my friend. :wub::wub:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I love that sweet lil' face! :wub: Sandi I hope you guys are having a wonderful time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:tender:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We have had really bad storms here & yesterday I was home alone when a huge boom went off nearby along w/thunder & lightening & the house went black. We were without electrical power to almost evening & no internet until today. Wow, do we take a lot for granted! I finally just went to bed! The pups loved that.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> We have had really bad storms here & yesterday I was home alone when a huge boom went off nearby along w/thunder & lightening & the house went black. We were without electrical power to almost evening & no internet until today. Wow, do we take a lot for granted! I finally just went to bed! The pups loved that.:HistericalSmiley:


We just had a little bit of thunder boomers and a downpour here too a few hours ago in NJ. Baby got very nervous & looked to us for reassurance we tried to play it cool so he wouldn't be afraid. I could see Baby easily becoming one of those dogs {like my first dearly departed dog Kar} who is terrified of thunder, but we act like nothing is happening even when it sounds like the sky is falling down and so far it has worked! Knock on wood {knockin' on my head!}. 

Have fun in Europe:walklikeanegyptian: --I envy your ability to travel, I would love to do that & to see where all my ancestors & relatives lived/live. I would have to visit several different countries in order to accomplish that. I know I still have living relatives in Germany but we aren't in touch at all. I've never met the ones that are living there now. The ones I had met and known personally are no longer alive unfortunately. Not in the cards for us to travel anywhere though, for many reasons. I just watch the travel shows and live vicariously!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This part of our trip is not a holiday---but work related---later we will be in Vienna for a "holiday" w/our DD & grandson---that will be fun!!!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

edelweiss said:


> This part of our trip is not a holiday---but work related---later we will be in Vienna for a "holiday" w/our DD & grandson---that will be fun!!!!!



Didn't realize it wasn't a 'holiday' for you, haven't been on here for a few weeks and haven't read everything recent. Way too much to read it 'all' I missed so much. OOOOO! Vienna! Have you ever seen Andre Rieu there? I love him and his orchestra --looks like a wonderful time in Vienna, they had a bell ringer ring that famous bell in that cathedral durning his concert in the square, I saw it on DVD.


----------

